# Feisty Ferret, Marshall Folding Mansion, Marsh. Ferret Estate, Marsh. Penthouse?



## linda888 (Jan 9, 2011)

I have 2 large male rats. I'm trying to decide on which cage to get.

Here's the Feisty Ferret one. It is 31 x 20 x 55 and it looks like it has a full second floor instead of just shelves, which is nice, BUT it's smaller than the others:

http://www.amazon.com/Prevue-Pet-Fe...1?ie=UTF8&s=home-garden&qid=1295301897&sr=8-1

Here's the Marshall Folding Ferret Mansion. It's 37 x 25 x 54 so it's bigger than the feisty ferret. BUT it doesn't have a full second floor:

http://www.petco.com/product/104532...t-Mansion.aspx?CoreCat=FerretHPCagesHabitats- 


Here's the Marshall Ferret Estate. It is the same size as the Mansion, but it looks like it has the full second floor?

http://www.ferret.com/item/marshall-estate-ferret-home/650222/


Here's the Marshal Small Animal Penthouse It's 40 x 24 x 58, which is big, and you can have a full second floor, BUT the shelves/flooring is plastic...won't that stink more than metal?

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=19618


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Many people choose not to support Marshells because they are the company that owns the biggest ferret mill ever where many animals suffer.

All those cages are an okay size, but I recommend Martins cages, or if you like the Feisty Ferret then you will like the Ferret Nation, or Critter nation.


----------



## linda888 (Jan 9, 2011)

Oh yikes I did not know that about Marshalls!


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

I admit I have not 100% boycotted them as they have some really cool products.

but I made a point to buy from them as little as possible, or look for alternatives when I can


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

For 2-5 rats the Feisty ferret is a fine cage also  It's not made by marshell.


----------



## linda888 (Jan 9, 2011)

Does the Feisty Ferret has wire mesh levels? That I would have to cover?


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Nope I am pretty sure it has solid levels.
You may still want to cover them, because against common believe it's NOT wire that causes bumblefoot it's dirty conditions like walking on a dirty solid level. 
If you wipe the level down daily it will be fine, I don't use any fleece on the levels on my CN I just wipe it down and it's fine.


----------

